# How to Make a Paint Stir in Less Than 2 Minutes



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

very interesting. Maybe attach that to a cordless drill if no drill press at home?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I like my wife's old cake beater in a drill chuck..... but I think senior has a great idea especially for 5 gallon can with the screw cap on it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Flannel Guy DIY said:


> very interesting. Maybe attach that to a cordless drill if no drill press at home?


Yes, I've have done that too and it works very well.


----------

